# Leaky seals



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

Has anyone else experienced seal leakage? I only have 6800 miles on an 05 and the seals are already leaking....  just wondering if anyone has had this problem and how long it took to fix.

oh and the leak is coming from the just above the spark plug wires, not sure what this part of the engine is called... but i am sure some of you engine experts can help me out.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

You're talking about a leaking head gasket, right? Honestly, I haven't heard of that before. Some stuff down below -- but nothing up top like that. It's a time consuming fix for the dealer, but the only part they'll need is a gasket. Done right, it should be nailed the first time no problem.

You're not running a supercharger, are you?


----------



## cammed06 (Dec 12, 2006)

If it's above the spark plugs, should be valve cover. I have heard of different areas of the engine being neglected during assembly, that's been in several different cars w/ls2 to include internal issues necessitating a new engine, but all issues are few and far between, sparatic and rarely reported by owners on these forums. Search engine problems or leaks in the search maybe you'll find something. If under warranty, get it fixed. If not, time for new rockers and spacer.


----------

